# So, I was thinking ...



## NMTrain (Feb 4, 2012)

Well it was caused by an issue I have, I have these 20 hopper cars that I bought and then primed and painted. They look good.

The I tried to fine decals that would be appropriate for 1940's - 50's Santa FE.

I bombed out. So I am currently trying to sell them as undecs and I have had a couple of enquiries. But the road names that the potential buyers want are also impossible to find as decals.

So being a retired engineer, not locomotive, and very familiar with CNC routers and laser cutting - I said to myself "has anyone thought of putting an inkjet like head on a CNC machine, and shoot the graphics directly onto the object?

As long as you have a picture of the artwork, it could be scaled to any gauge and walla!

Comments please!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf can make any decal you would want.


----------



## NMTrain (Feb 4, 2012)

Treeman said:


> Stan Cedarleaf can make any decal you would want.


Been there and I was told no.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Micromark sells decal paper to print your own... inkjet and Laser printers (don't use the wrong one in your printer!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Stan is out of the business? That's weird... were you told no because he's not doing work, or no because you have to supply the artwork yourself?

Greg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

To your original question, I think you’ll find the print head will need to be at a very constant distance from the surface to get a consistent print. There isn’t much wiggle room either. 

I have never disassembled a desk top print head, but I work in industrial inkjet, and those print heads have a flat face that would have trouble with anything other than a flat surface.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, ink jet inks are mostly alcohol based, and dry by absorption. Paper, being porous, takes ink well. Plastics are different. There are non-porous inks, but they are difficult to work with.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> inkjet like head on a CNC machine, and shoot the graphics directly onto the object?


I believe the graphics on most of our trains coming out of China are done by pressing a stamp coated in the paint onto the surface of the model.
Would it not be easier to CNC mill a "stamp" of the graphic and then use it on the cars?


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Does Del Tappero(?) at G-Scale Graphics still do vinyl graphics?


----------

